# can hedehogs eat worms



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

i just got done feeding my salmander a worm I DID NOT TUCH THE SALMANDER JUST THE WORM then i got my hedge out and helled him his nose wnt crazy and tried to like my fingers i didnt let him i pulled my hands back my point is can i feed him a worm :?:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of worm are you talking about? Mealworm? Earthworm? Waxworm? Some other kind of worm? Can't really answer unless we know what it is.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> What kind of worm are you talking about? Mealworm? Earthworm? Waxworm? Some other kind of worm? Can't really answer unless we know what it is.


its a Earthworm or night crawler


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Interesting question. I am curious now :lol: I know you're not supposed to feed them any insects that come from your yard or an unknown source as you never know if the insect came in contact with pesticides, bug sprays, etc, but I'm not sure how it works if you buy earth worms from, say, a bait shop...

I hope a mod sees this lol. I can't picture my hog eating an earth worm for some reason.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've read several times from Kalandra and Nancy that you shouldn't feed insects that come from a bait shop. I think they're not known to be completely safe from possible parasites or something, since they're meant only for fishing and not for feeding to pets. And earthworms aren't that nutritious, since they eat dirt. I wouldn't feed one to my hedgehog.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't have an issue with a bait shop, so long as the insects are being kept in a clean environment. Many bait shops purchase insects from the same vendors that the local pet stores do. I have issues with feeding wild caught insects and insects that are being kept in poor conditions. I've been in some pet stores that I would never feed live insects from. 

Earthworms and nightcrawlers can be fed. However, many hedgehogs will not eat them. They may taste them then anoint, but they won't eat them. And those that do eat them, well, there have been quite a few hedgehogs that got a really nasty, watery stool afterwards. 

Now, earthworms and red wigglers do not eat dirt. They actually eat the tiny microscopic organisms that feed on organic matter. They are often used for composting, and can be raised indoors in plastic tubs. They can live in moist shredded newspaper as bedding and will feed on lots of different types of food waste.


----------

